# Cracked Bumper Vs Turtle Wax Chip Stick



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just to show somethings don't always need paint for a quick repair.

Obviously it will need doing every couple of moths but it really is a 1 minute job.

Vehicle had a slight impact on bumper which broke the mount lugs and caused these hairline splits.










1 minute rubbing with the chipstick lipstick type pen:










Now i took that close up to show the cracks are still visible, but not from say 1 foot away. Which for me is good enough, its my car btw from this thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377376

Standing a foot or 2 away:



















For a tenner these sticks are magic.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Cool, i have one of these and some marks like this from someone bumping the car in the carpark. Will have to did it our this weekend.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kiashuma said:


> Cool, i have one of these and some marks like this from someone bumping the car in the carpark. Will have to did it our this weekend.


They are brilliant for stuff like this, especially if you have a dark car Black/Red/Blue etc. They really can hide lots, including all the marks from finger nails around door locks.

I could repair the piece and spray etc, but the rest of the bumper is perfect and sometimes less is more.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Mines a dark red. Thanks for posting this, been thinking of a way to tidy the bumper a little.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmmm .....


The thing is ... those stress fractures go through the lacquer, through to the paint, through to the primer .... and finally stop at the plastic bumper.

Good luck for what you've achieved for now - but with temp changes (hot sun/cold evenings) the cracks will expand/contract .... and I fear you'll find yourself back at square one.


----------

